# anybody here hunt near



## jpb31 (Dec 9, 2009)

anybody here hunt off of 41 just north of  brooksville in randolph county ?


----------



## Turk (Dec 9, 2009)

On occasion...


----------



## jpb31 (Dec 10, 2009)

just wodered if you have had any luck i have been several times it sounds like a rifle range over there in the morning cant even hardly see a deer over there anymore


----------



## Turk (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't hunted that area in the am this year, but I've heard the same comments about the amount of gunfire. Hopefully someone's putting a hurtin' on some hogs!


----------



## jpb31 (Dec 11, 2009)

i think its the deer there putting a hurting on from the sounds of it


----------

